# Cheating Husband



## May (May 5, 2012)

My husband and I been together 22yrs, married for 15yrs. I found out 3wks ago that he's been cheating on me for the last 10yrs, w/3or 4 different women.. The way I found out is one of the women he was cheating w/texted me after she got mad when she saw him talking to another woman in the plant they both work at,found out he was dating that women also.. The woman that texted me I know her very well and her history of dating married, w/good jobs,my husband was aware of this women reputation also, we are all from the same city.... Even thou she and I was close at one time, we kinda lost touch w/one another. Ran into her about 4yrs ago at my friend brother funeral.. She told me that she got hired at the plant that my huband worked at.. After furneral we talked and exchanged phone numbers and addresses, she told me she had talked to my husband, sent a flyer by him to give to me, invitting me to her bday party... When I asked him about the flyer, he said he didn't give it to me, because he and I was out of town the day of the party.. Really never talked this woman again, until she sent me a text that read she was mailing me a phone... I called her asked why was she mailing me a phone, she said my husband dropped his phone in her car and she kept it, I said wow! he told me he lost that phone playing golf.. I asked what was he doing in her car, her reply sitting talking.. The same day she told me she been w/ my husband for over a year, told me all the details about the two of them, the sex, gifts and money. She told me there's other women, the proof is in the phone that she's mailing to me.. I received the phone in the mail, found nude pictures in the phone, of another woman.. Come to find out, the nude picture woman she and my husband been an item for 6yrs, there is a 3yr old child.. I talk w/ the woman w/ the child, she swears and so does he that the child isn't my husband, I asked her who is the father, she lied and told me the baby father was killed 3yrs ago.. I know of the guy that she's dating now he's in and out of prison for drugs, I told her I will talk to him if she didn't come clean w/me, she changed her story,said the boyfriend, is the child father, she claims she was only w/my husband when boyfriend was locked up (Lied).. She begged me not to talk to her boyfriend, says he's very violent and he beats her up all the time. This is such a big mess I don't think I'm going to stay in this marriage.. Whether I stay or not he's going to counseling, get std test and a dna test. This has been very hard for on me... I know I was a good wife to him, by no means will I blame myself for his entertainment..


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry you aree going through this. I'm afraid that your husband is a serial cheater and will always be one. You need to leave him.

Good luck.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry you are dealing with all this, have you confronted your husband yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

So sorry you had all that on you, sorry you had to have it happen @ all. You seem to have a good handle on this  keep up the good work and stay positive. Check out the 180 plan, it's for you and how to help urself get past it all.
Prayers are w/ you!! 
Mouse


----------



## May (May 5, 2012)

Yes, begging me to stay. He hasn't come completely clean in my opinion... I hear sorry everyday, I think he's sorry he got caught. He's willing to go to counseling, get a dna test and std test.. I still don't think I"m going to stay..


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

Stay strong in your conviction to leave him. He is a monster,
I am really sorry he has done this to you. It is very painful, to say the least.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

You've just experienced the trauma of marital betrayal and will need professional help to overcome it. Please seek counseling with a therapist that specializes in helping victims of infidelity and stress disorders. Your healing is priority one and you need to address it before you can decide one way or another regarding the fate of your marriage. Convey to your husband that until further notice from you, the marriage is on probation.


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

morituri said:


> You've just experienced the trauma of marital betrayal and will need professional help to overcome it. Please seek counseling with a therapist that specializes in helping victims of infidelity and stress disorders. Your healing is priority one and you need to address it before you can decide one way or another regarding the fate of your marriage. Convey to your husband that until further notice from you, the marriage is on probation.


And, to the extent possible, try to find someone who can beat the living hell out of your husband. This will benefit both of you, immensely.


----------



## May (May 5, 2012)

livelaughlovenow said:


> So sorry you are dealing with all this, have you confronted your husband yet?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## May (May 5, 2012)

I confronted him. He's so sorry and willing to do whatever it takes to make this marriage work. I think he's only sorry he got caught.


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

May said:


> I confronted him. He's so sorry and willing to do whatever it takes to make this marriage work. I think he's only sorry he got caught.


This is very likely, very common.
We get a bit of a skewed view from some of the sites where WSs post, as they are not represntative of the typical cheater. Most lack remorse and the ones posting on sites like this are few and far between.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

If you decide to stay together and he cheats AGAIN it's just as much your fault as it is his, because you have now become the "inabler" by giving him another chance.


----------

